# Winston to stop trading



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I have just heard from a reputable source that Winston Battery Company is to stop trading.

Just a heads up for anybody looking to purchase from them.

You heard it here first ;-)

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

oohhh, that would be a bummer since the prices on Winston's thru Balqon.com are the best deal in US I am aware of.....


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

skooler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just heard from a reputable source that Winston Battery Company is to stop trading.
> 
> ...


What does that mean, "stop trading"? If they are a publicly traded stock are they being delisted? 

They have technology, and physical facilities that have value so worst case they pop up with a different name and maybe a different color battery. Warranty claims could be at risk. There is inventory in pipelines, on the water and with distributors and dealers so I suspect there will be a supply of those yellow batteries for a while at least and maybe we will see some more discounting.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I would suspect it has to do with the ongoing patent issues with Sinopoly. 

In the quote I got from them shipping was high enough to cancel out any savings over calibpower.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

My proximity to Balqon eliminated the freight as a factor. So the first phase of my pack I bought in June at $1.10 per AHR(36 ninety AHR cells) . Maybe this is the time to invest in phase two of my pack.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

this story is a year ago.
http://www.examiner.com/article/5-b...ed-by-thunder-sky-s-ejection-of-winston-chung

http://www.pe.com/business/business...vp-rv-assets-sold-to-real-estate-investor.ece


Winston is *NOT* trading on any stock exchanges in the USA, that I can find.

Balqon Corporation (OTCBB: BLQN), does trade as pink sheet.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

bjfreeman said:


> this story is a year ago.
> http://www.examiner.com/article/5-b...ed-by-thunder-sky-s-ejection-of-winston-chung
> 
> http://www.pe.com/business/business...vp-rv-assets-sold-to-real-estate-investor.ece
> ...


Thanks for the intel. When my father was still alive he loved to play the stock market based on inside information. Only problem was that his intel was often a year or two old. LOL

I checked the Balqon store and they show that they have 101 of the 90 AHR cells at $99 each which is what I paid in June.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

An update (from today).

http://www.sinopolybattery.com/ClientResources/201302271823132.pdf


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

skooler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just heard from a reputable source that Winston Battery Company is to stop trading.


Please state your "reputable source".

As such, this looks like the competitor FUD is going on again. This is nothing new. Personally, I have decided to buy Winston if possible simply because of unacceptable FUD from Sinopoly. I like fair game. What I don't like are mystical rumors with no basis popping up all the time. The contents are always on the same lines; "Sinopoly cells are better than Winston" (no data to prove this given, even when asked), or "Winston cells are hard to get" (false claim), or "Winston will stop selling soon" (has never come true).

I'd like to know where this FUD is coming from. In one case on this forum so far, one person spreading the rumors did indeed agree that it was Sinopoly who had directly commented about Winston cell quality to him. Go figure.

The legal dispute involves the two companies. Somehow on this forum, it looks like Winston has been given the role of a crook even before any kind of judgement. 

While it is impossible to make a valid judgement given the lack of information, we have to use whatever information we have. And what we have here is FUD and rumors from Sinopoly all over and over again. In my eyes, this makes Sinopoly the crook.

I've been thinking about writing this post for some time, but now it appears it's a good opportunity to do that. Does anyone else see it like this? Or do you really believe that Sinopoly cells are "better than Winston", without any data, and Winston is going to stop selling soon? Do you believe in mysterious "reputable sources", with no source given? Doesn't sound plausible to me.


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

Ah, I didn't look the original post date. So much for the "reputable source"... And now we have one short document -- from, surprise surprise, Sinopoly.


----------



## deckofficer (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone is interested in a thread on LiFePO4 cells that stays hot and up to date (currently 2205 posts), us cruisers are using these cells as house banks for our boats. I just happen to be both an EV'er and cruiser and use LiFePO4 cells for both.

I figured it only fair that since post #2205 linked our group here, that you folks should have the same opportunity to see what we are up to.

http://www.cruisersforum.com/forums...hose-using-them-as-house-banks-65069-147.html


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

Deck officer,
For a new topic, please start a new thread .


----------



## deckofficer (Apr 3, 2012)

Elithion said:


> Deck officer,
> For a new topic, please start a new thread .


I didn't see it as a new topic. We on the Cruiser's Forum are currently discussing availability of Winston cells and a member there provided a link to this thread. If I started a new topic, the connection would be lost. Maybe this is why I don't participate much on this forum.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If you had mentioned the connection in your initial post it probably wouldn't have been questioned.


----------



## deckofficer (Apr 3, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> If you had mentioned the connection in your initial post it probably wouldn't have been questioned.


Your correct. By me not mentioning that our thread was now discussing how our European counterparts where having some problems getting Winston cells, I failed to make the connection here. I just thought that a link here from our site denoted that something on topic for us was being discussed here, and that would work in a reciprocal fashion.


----------

